# Flasher?



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Does anyone still fish off these? Caught fish the other day off one for the first time and was thinkin about gettin one. Do they use them at all on the big water north! If it wasnt for the transducer style(no hole drillin for depth)I can see where a handheld GPS would come in handy with the flasher! Any help apprec.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Most ice guys use a flasher!
What is it you want to know? You sorta lost me here.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

yea lots of guys use em.. most popular named brand is a vex short for vexular (SP)


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

a flasher on ice is your best friend. you can see fish at all depth levels whitch makes them much better than an aqua scout. I also like them better than a LCD graph.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I can see why that would become a BIG advantage! Everything is in veiw from above. I like how you can see the bottom as depth changes. Hard to do in a boat with just a graph.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Flashers are also handy for identifying brushpiles , sunken bridges. When you learn to read them they will even tell hardness of bottom. Vexilars and Marcum are two manufactures who make excellent flashers. Thier color system offers a big advantage over the older mono flashers.

The old ones are better than no flashers however. They were not designed for ice fishing but with a little ingenuity they can be used. If your budget does allow for a Vex or Marcum pick up a hummingbird super thirty or lowrance flasher. They usually can be found cheap.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I think Im stickin to Lowrance. Also noticed I dont ussually catch the fish off my Eagle and Humm graphs. Always about catchin fish and tryin too figure out where they came from.  The flasher seemed to able you to find fish whether suspended or off the bottom. Tough to do off a graph although after usin your equipt for awhile you do learn how read diff structure and bottom type ect... Is the camera better shallow and the flasher better deep on ice?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

not really if your on the ice is flasher time plus with the flasher you can tell the " mood" of the fish by how they react to your bait.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Jig this is a great read if you want to understand the hows and whys of a flasher.
http://vexilar.com/products/fl18.html

Scott


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I thought this was about sumphin else


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i got my flasher and now every time i go out and have to share the thing i get board quickly. i dont know how i ever got with out it. it defenatly improved my odds


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

billybob is definately right.... just because the fish aren't biting doesn't mean that you aren't on em it just means they don't like what you are putting in front of em and with a flasher you can see em come up look and leave.... if I get 3 or 4 fish to do that I am changing something depth jigging technique, bait.... without the flasher i would have never known those fish were there!


----------



## goneyewall (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey guys,

how much does a flasher cost? Where can you get one and which kind is good to get?

thanks!

goneyewall


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Check out Pappascotts site! I want the ice model. Didnt see the price yet.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i have used the vexilar fl-8se and fl-18. i own the fl-8se and i love it. if you like to fish water deeper than 20' for perch and eyes then consider the fl-18 because it has a "bottom zoom" mode. if you are like me and usually fish waters around 5 to 15' then the 8se will do you right. 

the fl-8se has become an indespensible tool for me. even if you arent catching fish you can still see their marks and learn about the lake. i always call my vex my "sixth sense" on the water.

fl-8se $300
fl-18 $400

where to buy? good sporting goods stores such as gander mountain. or online at places like cabelas and thorne bros.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Do both come in Ice/Portable models. Still the 20+ is were Im at.


----------



## goneyewall (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks for the info. Sounds like a real useful tool on the ice. I have not gone ice fishing before so I will get some trips under my belt before making that kind of investment.

goneyewall


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Do both come in Ice/Portable models. Still the 20+ is were Im at.


yes they do. you would probably like the zoom mode then (the fl-18). it gives you a close up view of the bottom 6' of the water column. (where the eyes and perch ususally hang out ).

the 18 also has a bottom lock mode for use on a boat. but the times i used a vex on a boat i didnt care for it much. too jumpy and too much going on on the screen.

anytime gone, you got to get out and try it.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

At times it might be useful at night to me to limit the wake action!  Durin the day its ice time! Hope we get some more of that. With the way things are now the fish are out more than there on the table!  When the time arrives if your game for a walk at WB let me know! If not well meet at Causeway bait for the 28th! Thanks!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

anytime JIG, as much as you ice fish i know you would love one, or some kind of flasher. theres other makes and models out there that im not familiar with. Lowrance, Marcum, etc....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Let me know if you didnt get your PM!


----------

